# TEX-O-BOB + Wood Duck = Pure Awesomeness



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I just got my bird back from Darin and have to say i could not be happier. The bird turned out simply amazing. Thank you Darin for a job very well done.

This was my first ever drake wood duck and I was lucky enough to have it be a mature bird taken on the last day of the hunt 2009.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks nice. 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You're quite welcome. Thank you for supporting Delta Waterfowl by buying my donation.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

fantastic!!!

i know where im taking my first wood duck when i bag one. just have to be in the right spot i guess! Joel, i could store that thing in my house for you as i know your wife isnt a fan of dead things :lol:


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yep, it's a great looking mount for sure....


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Darin Noorda said:


> fantastic!!!
> 
> i know where im taking my first wood duck when i bag one. just have to be in the right spot i guess! Joel, i could store that thing in my house for you as i know your wife isnt a fan of dead things :lol:


Thanks for the offer Darin. Not so surprisingly I have had several similar offers. My wife is letting it stay at the house though. I think she has a secret love for it.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

that gives me a woody. :mrgreen: Nice job Tex.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Yep that is one nice plump woody drake lol 
Nice mount


----------

